# Cheap store bought cage?



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

What's a cheap-ish but big cage for two male rats? Mine are currently living in an old guinea pig cage that is just one level so I think the would like a nice big multilevel home.

I've been thinking about the petco rat manor? Any thoughts?


----------



## jenn1c (May 6, 2012)

I have an inexpensive cage and I love just adding levels with flat hammocks and other stuff they can climb. Much cheaper than a bigger cage and our ratties seem to love their cages. I am going to post pictures of our set-ups in the cage thread when I get a minute.


----------



## mkeith501 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have found that bird cages are a lot cheaper than rodent cages and you can outfit them however you like  hope that helps


----------



## mkeith501 (Apr 26, 2012)

oh also check second hand stores. I saw a great cage i'm hoping to get at my local thrift store. You could make tunnels through several cheap cages as well to make one large cage


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

I never thought of bird cages! I'll think about that. :3


----------



## kerry11 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have two petco rat manors. For the price, I think they're pretty good cages. They're not flimsy, the bar spacing is perfect for rats, and it's small enough so that I can haul it into the bath tub to wash it down when I need to. It's not perfect, though. The doors are small and it's hard to move things in and out and it's not super spacious, but if you find it cheaper online, then I'd say consider it.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

I just bought an old birdcage off craigslist for $40. you can buy or make your own shelves for cheap.
Just ziptie the extra doors closed!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Bird cages aren't really recommended I think because the bar spacing is usually further apart especially on the bigger cage that you'd need to have, and the bars usually run vertical instead of horizontal so they can't climb the sides as easily. I mean, if it's what ya have to go with for the time being then it's fine but for the money you'd spend on a good one new you can probably find a decent rat based on instead. And I certainly wouldn't suggest using one of those flimsy ones geared towards a smaller bird.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Petco Rat Manor....got mine for $80 on sale and its not only big but also small enough not to take up too much space. 
I got 2 of them.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

I have the Rat Manor, too, and I have 3 girls (an adult and two babies) in it. It seems plenty big enough for them. I agree that the doors are a bit small, but I've never found this to be a big problem... My favorite part of the RM is the full second floor, so my girls can't fall very far and get hurt if one gets pushed out of a hammock, etc.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh heyyy, Look what the price has been dropped on
http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1338012177&sr=1-2 ;D
Makes me kinda sad, actually xD

This is my boys' cage and we're loving it.


----------



## ratlover5 (Jun 9, 2012)

i have a All Living Things Pet Home for Rats. i got it for $50 at petsmart


----------

